# gentoo refuses to load one specific URL, any other OS does!

## mani74

Hi all

There seems to be a serious problem somewhere in an ebuild, but we have no idea where.

The domain http://biblio.unizh.ch (library server of the university) does not show in most gentoo systems, neither with Firefox nor with lynx or wget. Even telnet and nc (netcat) don't show anything... all of them are just waiting for connection. It has nothing to do with the kernel (happens with 2.6.8 and 2.6.9). We tried to change the MTU from 1500 to 1492 without effect. Pinging the host works, also with big pakets (like 25kb). But any http request is not served. Any other System from the same lan (or the world) works well.

I also have the opportunity to take my notebook to university and connect it to the network there but still the URL does not load. It doesn't matter neither wether I connect through T-base100 or WLAN.

People with several boxes in their homenetwork can connect from anywere but gentoo.

Please post your GO/NOGO here so that some people that know of TCP/IP get involved. I'm quite sure that it's a bug in a gentoo package, but no glue which one it might be.

If you need further information, just ask. I don't know what to provide.

```
marco@pingu tmp $ nc -vvv biblio.unizh.ch 80

zibib2.unizh.ch [130.60.68.12] 80 (www) open

 sent 0, rcvd 0

```

```
marco@pingu tmp $ telnet biblio.unizh.ch 80

Trying 130.60.68.12...

Connected to zibib2.unizh.ch.

Escape character is '^]'.

GET /

Connection closed by foreign host.

```

I closed this connection after one minute of 'NADA'

```
marco@pingu tmp $ ping -s 2500 biblio.unizh.ch

PING zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12) 2500(2528) bytes of data.

2508 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=2 ttl=245 time=127 ms

2508 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=3 ttl=245 time=128 ms

2508 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=153 ms

--- zibib2.unizh.ch ping statistics ---

4 packets transmitted, 3 received, 25% packet loss, time 3001ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 127.084/136.375/153.790/12.330 ms, pipe 4

```

```
marco@pingu tmp $ wget biblio.unizh.ch

--23:07:36--  http://biblio.unizh.ch/

           => `index.html'

Resolving biblio.unizh.ch... 130.60.68.12

Connecting to biblio.unizh.ch[130.60.68.12]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response...

marco@pingu tmp $
```

cheers

Marco

----------

## pleusicles

Works for me (Opera/Konqueror, 2.6.9_rc1-nitro4). 

It's only a guess, but I had similar problems with some sites (and kernels >=2.6.7, maybe) which could be solved by

```

sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_moderate_rcvbuf=0

sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_default_win_scale=0

```

----------

## grepcomputers

A very intriguing problem, mani74. Here are my results. And, FWIW, the page wouldn't load in IE6 running under CrossoverOffice 3.01 on my gentoo system (nor did it load in Mozilla 1.7). And turning off my firewall didn't seem to do anything, either (at least from the browser perspective). Kernel 2.6.8-gentoo-r1.

```

bash-2.05b$ ping biblio.unizh.ch 

PING zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=1 ttl=232 time=144 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=2 ttl=232 time=142 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=3 ttl=232 time=145 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=4 ttl=232 time=144 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=5 ttl=232 time=145 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=6 ttl=232 time=146 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=7 ttl=232 time=143 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=8 ttl=232 time=145 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=9 ttl=232 time=146 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=10 ttl=232 time=144 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=11 ttl=232 time=145 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=12 ttl=232 time=143 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=13 ttl=232 time=147 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=14 ttl=232 time=145 ms

64 bytes from zibib2.unizh.ch (130.60.68.12): icmp_seq=15 ttl=232 time=143 ms

--- zibib2.unizh.ch ping statistics ---

15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0% packet loss, time 14009ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 142.703/144.937/147.021/1.264 ms

bash-2.05b$

```

```

bash-2.05b$ telnet biblio.unizh.ch

Trying 130.60.68.12...

Connected to biblio.unizh.ch.

Escape character is '^]'.

Connection closed by foreign host.

bash-2.05b$

```

```

bash-2.05b$ wget biblio.unizh.ch

--17:36:20--  http://biblio.unizh.ch/

           => `index.html'

Resolving biblio.unizh.ch... 130.60.68.12

Connecting to biblio.unizh.ch[130.60.68.12]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 

bash-2.05b$ 

```

Nothing for over a minute on the above, so I closed it.

```

bash-2.05b$ nc -vvv biblio.unizh.ch 80

zibib2.unizh.ch [130.60.68.12] 80 (www) open

 sent 0, rcvd 0

bash-2.05b$ 

```

Nothing for over a minute on the above, so I closed it.

cheers...

----------

## mani74

You're my hero of the day!

Thanks a lot!

 *pleusicles wrote:*   

> Works for me (Opera/Konqueror, 2.6.9_rc1-nitro4). 
> 
> It's only a guess, but I had similar problems with some sites (and kernels >=2.6.7, maybe) which could be solved by
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## pleusicles

 *mani74 wrote:*   

> You're my hero of the day!
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 

 

You're welcome  :Smile: 

----------

## codemaker

hmmm... could this also be related to my problem described here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1547969#1547969

 :Question: 

----------

